# Game of Thrones - 4/14/13 -"Walk of Punishment"



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Egads! Poor Jaime! And I can't believe I'm thinking that. 
I love Jaime and Brienne as besties.  He's real when he is talking with her, for whatever reason she brings some down-to-earthiness to him. 

Who was the guy who saved Theon? Do we know him yet? 
I've not read the books...

So curious to know what amazing talents that young boy will have to Shepard with Tyrion and Bronn. What a hoot!!

Oh, and why did Danaerys (??) only stop to give the one man water? There was a very long line of them...
I couldn't believe she gave up a dragon. Is there more to that? Will it return to her once she beckons it? From no matter how far away?
Just wondering aloud. 

Love this darn show! Why does it have to go so quickly?


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

The internet has a new "Like a boss" meme picture.

--Carlos V.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

SoBelle0 said:


> Egads! Poor Jaime!


Well, it is not like he lost the use of his legs and has to be carried around by a guy who only knows one word...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

My recording got screwed up and I lost sound during the last minute or so, as that guy was sticking the knife in Jaime's eye. What did he say before he chopped off the hand?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Said he was nothing without his daddy, and maybe "this" would make him remember that. Or something to that effect.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

OMG. OMG. OMG. 

now that THAT is out of the way...

I think the slave army guy is not long for this world. The dragon will kill him and go back to Danny.

The scene when Tyrion and Bronn discovered the boy's (Prod?) talent was fantastic. Replayed it 4-5 times!


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

Anubys said:


> The scene when Tyrion and Bronn discovered the boy's (Prod?) talent was fantastic. Replayed it 4-5 times!


Pod


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Not having read that far in the books I did not know that was coming.  I yelled out so loud that my husband called from the other room asking what was wrong.



SoBelle0 said:


> Egads! Poor Jaime! And I can't believe I'm thinking that.
> I love Jaime and Brienne as besties.  He's real when he is talking with her, for whatever reason she brings some down-to-earthiness to him.


I know, me too! What's up with that? Because then I remember.......



john4200 said:


> Well, it is not like he lost the use of his legs and has to be carried around by a guy who only knows one word...


.......and it's hard to feel very sorry for him.

I'm very conflicted.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

That's what is so great about this series is that you're always caught off guard and nothing is ever quite what it seems.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I wonder if there is video of that guy who went crazy when they killed Ned...I wonder what his reaction was to Jaime losing his hand


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Another awesome scene was the chair arrangements for the Council meeting :up: 

Glad to see Tyrion getting a good job. I thought there was a chance he might defect to the Starks after his last conversation with dear old dad!

Poor Jon Snow. Now he's separated from Igrit. The poor guy is never gonna get laid!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

3 posts in a row as I slowly recall the packed show...

Poor LittleFinger...he has to trade Sansa for crazy woman (Lysa?). I doubt it will change his plans for Sansa, but that is one crazy person (and her son!).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Tyrion's gratitude is a wonder to behold.


Anubys said:


> Glad to see Tyrion getting a good job.


Good job? Are you kidding?!?

Talk about being set up to fail! He has to finance Joffrey's every whim. At least Littlefinger only had to finance the whims of a drunken womanizer...


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

Anubys said:


> 3 posts in a row as I slowly recall the packed show...
> 
> Poor LittleFinger...he has to trade Sansa for crazy woman (Lysa?). I doubt it will change his plans for Sansa, but that is one crazy person (and her son!).


And the Eyrie and all that's in it.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

audioscience said:


> And the Eyrie and all that's in it.


Oh, I know...the "poor littlefinger" comment was just about who he is to marry. He is getting everything he wants. Title, land, ...etc.

I wonder if he gets Harrenhall as well; which is already supposed to be the biggest (land-wise) and very wealthy (I mean, eventually, if it's back in Lannister hands). Or if this is in lieu of.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Does Lysa have any say in the marriage or is it just decided for her?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> Does Lysa have any say in the marriage or is it just decided for her?


I assumed it was negotiated via r-mail.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

(Just a warning, I plan to use gifs to make points ...... because I can - they are in spoilers just in case they annoy you)

WOW. I don't even know where to start. I guess with the most obvious.

Did that really happen? They took Jaime's hand? Oh man. I think I actually screamed. Then sat open mouthed like an idiot while the credits played. Did not see that coming even a little bit. Well I have to keep reminding myself that this is the guy that shoved a child out of a window in hopes that he would die so his incestuous relationship remained a secret. Because everything about Jaime so far this season has been awesome. From his back and forth snark with Brienne to his compassion for her being almost raped to him getting his hand chopped off. This face right here gave me feelings I don't want about him.


Spoiler














He basically saved her life. And then I have to wonder would the rest after that have happened if he had just remained quiet? Ugh.

And I'm sorry but Tyrion is just the best. I mean just this alone


Spoiler





















made the episode for me. Just watching them all sit there so uncomfortable. 
But Master of Coin? I don't get why Twyin did that. I thought at first that Baelish seemed annoyed by it but then later when he and Tyrion were discussing it, not so much. I guess becoming Lord of the Vale is better than having Harrenhal and being Master of the Coin. I get why this is a smart move but is he just going to show up and say "hey crazy woman and weirdo kid, we are going to be a family starting now" and they'll agree? Can she not say no? I'm unclear on that.

And the scene with Podrick was hilarious too.

Then we have Sam and Gilly and the baby, we all knew was going to be a boy. Sammy don't even. I know he's going to do something stupid. I just know it. Why was Craster being such a dick about letting them come back? Because of Jon Snow? Speaking of, what was up with Ghost?? Avoiding Craster??

Robb letting Edmure (had to look that up) have it on the strategy thing with Tywin was very informative. So Robb was winning and now he's losing? Is that what's going on here?

Okay to Theon. WTF was all that. The same person that saved him in the woods is the same person that freed him right? Looking up names, apparently it's not entirely clear who this kid is yet? But it would seem he's Ramsay Bolton? Is this the "bastard" we assumed had been holding Theon? Why would he free him then? I'm so confused STILL on the whole Theon thing. I'm afraid to look further because I'll just read something that will ruin future so I assume we are supposed to not know what's going on here.

And last but not least. Dany. WTF ARE YOU DOING GIVING YOUR DRAGON AWAY??? She's joking right? She's really just going to have the dragon bbq that jerkoff right? I can't believe she'd ever really trade one of them. I just am not sure why she bothered making the deal then if she's just going to back out of it. Why not just send the dragons in and take what she wanted??

I'm going to have to watch the previews again for next week. A few times!

Oh and new opening for Riverrun!


Spoiler


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Love your gifs!

I read the books and I felt the same wait about Jaime at this point as you do. Lots of shades of grey in these characters.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

jehma said:


> Love your gifs!
> 
> I read the books and I felt the same wait about Jaime at this point as you do. Lots of shades of grey in these characters.


Thanks! And I'm glad I'm on point with the Jaime feels. Yes pretty much every character is in the grey at this point. Except maybe the kids.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

audioscience said:


> That's what is so great about this series is that you're always caught off guard and nothing is ever quite what it seems.


^This! And, that's why I watch first, and read up to where I've watched afterwards.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't think Robb is losing the war. Odds are that, eventually, he will lose. But he has won every battle. Robb has made it clear in his dressing down of his cousin that he will lose by attrition alone. And he was pissed that the Mountain escaped his grasp.

I think Dany has to take possession of the soldiers first before killing the slave master. They won't follow her until they belong to her. After that, well, if the dragon chooses to kill him and come back to her, what's a girl to do but take the dragon back? 

Loved Dany's comment of "he was NOT the last dragon".


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh man. I think I actually screamed. Then sat open mouthed like an idiot while the credits played.


I screamed out loud! Did NOT see that coming either.

BTW - Did anyone notice the song they were playing during the closing credits? It was a punk rock version of the same song the men were singing when they were riding through the woods when jaimie and brienne were on the horse together tied up. 



photoshopgrl said:


> Okay to Theon. WTF was all that.


I admit to feeling a bit sorry for Theon this episode. 



photoshopgrl said:


> And last but not least. Dany. WTF ARE YOU DOING GIVING YOUR DRAGON AWAY??? She's joking right? She's really just going to have the dragon bbq that jerkoff right? I can't believe she'd ever really trade one of them. I just am not sure why she bothered making the deal then if she's just going to back out of it. Why not just send the dragons in and take what she wanted??


She is the Mother of Dragons. I think she will be able to call the dragon back to her whenever she wishes. What's the guy going to do if it wants to leave...stop it?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jehma said:


> Love your gifs!
> 
> I read the books and I felt the same wait about Jaime at this point as you do. Lots of shades of grey in these characters.





photoshopgrl said:


> Thanks! And I'm glad I'm on point with the Jaime feels. Yes pretty much every character is in the grey at this point. Except maybe the kids.


While I am also conflicted about Jaime, I will remind you that he killed his cousin in order to escape. But everything he ever said has always been quite honest, insightful, funny, and practical.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Anubys said:


> While I am also conflicted about Jaime, I will remind you that he killed his cousin in order to escape. But everything he ever said has always been quite honest, insightful, funny, and practical.


Killing his cousin doesn't have the same impact as what he did to Bran.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Killing his cousin doesn't have the same impact as what he did to Bran.


No argument here. Just making sure the "con" side of the ledger is fully checked 

This is one character that is totally and fundamentally changed. Amazing turn of events.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I keep remembering things as well. 

Mance, upon finding the spiral of horse parts: "Always the artists."


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Tyrion


Spoiler


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Anubys said:


> 3 posts in a row as I slowly recall the packed show...
> 
> Poor LittleFinger...he has to trade Sansa for crazy woman (Lysa?). I doubt it will change his plans for Sansa, but that is one crazy person (and her son!).


Yes, but he gets to be a lord in the deal, so I think he was not too disappointed. And not just lord of Harrenhal, but if he marries Lady Arryn (Catelyn's crazy sister who was breastfeeding the 7 year old from season 1) as was discussed in the show, he pretty much becomes lord over the Vale also. Sweet deal.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

During the funeral scene, I loved when the older guy just decided to fire the shot properly and walked away without looking, knowing it will land on the boat.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Jstkiddn said:


> I keep remembering things as well.
> 
> Mance, upon finding the spiral of horse parts: "Always the artists."


YES! That zoom out shot was amazing!


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Shaunnick said:


> Yes, but he gets to be a lord in the deal, so I think he was not too disappointed. And not just lord of Harrenhal, but if he marries Lady Arryn (Catelyn's crazy sister who was breastfeeding the 7 year old from season 1) as was discussed in the show, he pretty much becomes lord over the Vale also. Sweet deal.


Also, she may breastfeed him too, if he's lucky. 
Why buy a cow if you can marry one.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DUDE_NJX said:


> During the funeral scene, I loved when the older guy just decided to fire the shot properly and walked away without looking, knowing it will land on the boat.


YES!! I was going to mention that part. They were all getting more and more upset and the body was getting further and further away, finally Blackfish just shoves the kid out of the way, looks at the flag to gauge the wind, fires and tosses the bow back to the kid without even seeing that the arrow landed. So badasssss.

ETA This. Because I loved it so much.


Spoiler


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> YES! That zoom out shot was amazing!


Technically speaking, a pull-back.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Technically speaking, a pull-back.


Now this is my face, literally and figuratively.









Okay I'm done with "Cristina's image fun" now


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> YES!! I was going to mention that part. They were all getting more and more upset and the body was getting further and further away, finally Blackfish just shoves the kid out of the way, looks at the flag to gauge the wind, fires and tosses the bow back to the kid without even seeing that the arrow landed. So badasssss.


Not exactly a kid. I keep seeing him as Marcus Junius Brutus from HBO's "Rome".


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Not exactly a kid. I keep seeing him as Marcus Junius Brutus from HBO's "Rome".


I didn't watch that and you're right, he wasn't a kid but to Blackfish he surely was.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Now this is my face, literally and figuratively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Missed a golden opportunity to make it a zoom out gif!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Anubys said:


> Missed a golden opportunity to make it a zoom out gif!


I'm at work. Don't have the ability to record myself or I just might have! (yes I just have *****face pics of myself laying around)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay I lied because this was just too good. I've missed Varys. And he and Tyrion's friendship.


Spoiler





















I was cackling during this.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

For a show that so often zips through its massive cast, it sure does have a lot of great character moments...


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Jstkiddn said:


> Does Lysa have any say in the marriage or is it just decided for her?


Marriages are arranged and women, like it or not, are pretty much property.

Remember earlier how Cersei complained bitterly to her father about how she had been married off to Robert Baratheon and had no say in the matter?

It's part of why she is who she is. This is a woman who doesn't like the role women are allowed to have, and wants more, and so she uses whatever she has to gain power. She's manipulative because she can't just pick up a sword and stab someone, much as she might want to.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I wish the producers of the show made an official weekly podcast (à la those two "Lost" guys).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Ereth said:


> Marriages are arranged and women, like it or not, are pretty much property.


Then again Lysa's in a pretty good position...she's in charge of the Vale, she has a son who is the legitimate heir (personal shortcomings notwithstanding), she has no family to pawn her off, she has the loyalty of her people, there's no king strong enough to assert rights over her, and she has a stronghold that would be very hard to dislodge her from. So if she disapproves of a prospective union, she's in a better position than most women to register her complaints. Violently.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

Considering that Dany went out of her way to get the one innocent (the female translator) away from the slavers, they can now be considered her enemies. And we know what she said about her enemies.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

She's not just a translator. More like a mediator. BTW, I enjoyed the slave master's lines. It's like he was challenging her translating skills on purpose.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

DUDE_NJX said:


> She's not just a translator. More like a mediator. BTW, I enjoyed the slave master's lines. It's like he was challenging her translating skills on purpose.


Heh! She's obviously one heck of a diplomat!


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

How many people expected Khalesi to start speaking the master's language?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

"You must tell us i_n copious detail_."


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I'm pretty sure there is no way Dani is really going to give up her biggest Dragon.

Once Dani has her slave soldiers, I'm sure she will get that Dragon back.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> I'm pretty sure there is no way Dani is really going to give up her biggest Dragon.
> 
> Once Dani has her slave soldiers, I'm sure she will get that Dragon back.


I was thinking this too. If she is like the dragon's mother, wouldn't it just fly back to her once it got free? Unless the guy plans to keep it chained all its life.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

You've got to hand it to Jamie.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

He looked stumped.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I'm afraid you guys' sense of humor is really crippled...


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Who's Littlefinger now?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Another great moment was Robb's wife (I forget her name) scaring the bejeezus out of the 2 Lannister boys 

It's not a full moon tonight, is it?


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Good job? Are you kidding?!?
> 
> Talk about being set up to fail! He has to finance Joffrey's every whim. At least Littlefinger only had to finance the whims of a drunken womanizer...


The kingdom runs on money. They took the craftiest, sneakiest, smartest person and put him in charge of the purse strings. A person they just happened to thoroughly disrespect. I'm hoping they thoroughly underestimated Tyrion's abilities and this comes back to bite them all in the ass.

As far as Jaime goes, I'd like to give the show (and the writer) a round of applause. Ever since he was captured by the Starks, I kept saying to myself "yeah, you gotta keep him alive as a hostage, but you could always mess him up a bit of lop off his hand."

I mean, this was the jackass who pushed Bran out a window and crippled him.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Well the story might as well be true since he has a Direwolf to do pretty much as he commands.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

smbaker said:


> The kingdom runs on money. They took the craftiest, sneakiest, smartest person and put him in charge of the purse strings. A person they just happened to thoroughly disrespect. I'm hoping they thoroughly underestimated Tyrion's abilities and this comes back to bite them all in the ass.


Yeah. That occurred to me, too.

Maybe he'll find a way to shaft Daddy Lannister out of ton of money or worse, "Dad, this treaty you signed says that you are responsilbel for all of the Kingdom's expenses and war losses."



smbaker said:


> As far as Jaime goes, I'd like to give the show (and the writer) a round of applause. Ever since he was captured by the Starks, I kept saying to myself "yeah, you gotta keep him alive as a hostage, but you could always mess him up a bit of lop off his hand."
> 
> I mean, this was the jackass who pushed Bran out a window and crippled him.


He's also the Jackass who sent an assassin to the Starks carrying Tyrion's dagger. It never made any sense that that "sellsword" didn't have his own sword.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

smbaker said:


> The kingdom runs on money. They took the craftiest, sneakiest, smartest person and put him in charge of the purse strings. A person they just happened to thoroughly disrespect. I'm hoping they thoroughly underestimated Tyrion's abilities and this comes back to bite them all in the ass.


I think that's EXACTLY it. It seemed obvious to me that a person of Tyrion's cunning would be good at that job, and it's also a very important job. My first thought was why would Tywin give the Imp that job, but I think he underestimates his undersized son, and expects him to fail. If so, I hope it DOES bite him in the ass!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Best line from the comments section of Alan Sepinwall's review: 

"And that's why you don't throw a kid out of a window precipitating a chain of events that leads to a continent-spanning civil war."


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

netringer said:


> He's also the Jackass who sent an assassin to the Starks carrying Tyrion's dagger. It never made any sense that that "sellsword" didn't have his own sword.


Has that been established on the show? I don't recall that...


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Jeffy gets the news: "*WHO CUT OFF MY FATHER'S HAND??*..... _Ooops._"


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> BTW - Did anyone notice the song they were playing during the closing credits? It was a punk rock version of the same song the men were singing when they were riding through the woods when jaimie and brienne were on the horse together tied up.


I was more wtf? about the closing credits song than I was about Jaimie's hand getting chopped off. Talk about jarring.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> How many people expected Khalesi to start speaking the master's language?


Raises hand.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

vertigo235 said:


> I'm pretty sure there is no way Dani is really going to give up her biggest Dragon.
> 
> Once Dani has her slave soldiers, I'm sure she will get that Dragon back.


Yeah, she was probably glad he asked for the biggest one--all the better to BBQ you with.



netringer said:


> He's also the Jackass who sent an assassin to the Starks carrying Tyrion's dagger. It never made any sense that that "sellsword" didn't have his own sword.


I don't think we can pin that one on him for sure. It's not likely he would have tried to pin it on Tyrion--the one person who cares about Tyrion is Jamie.

As someone said, I think Lysa is in a position to chose her own husband. She's aware that suitors will be lining up to get her land, and she knows and likes Littlefinger since he grew up with her and Cat. Plus she'll probably make him wait until she's sure he's on the winning side in the war. 

Cristina said that the boy who has Theon is Ramsay Bolton--do we know that for sure? I pictured him uglier.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

stellie93 said:


> Cristina said that the boy who has Theon is Ramsay Bolton--do we know that for sure? I pictured him uglier.


No I don't I was just looking at casting and saying IT APPEARS that it's him. This is not confirmed!!


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

DUDE_NJX said:


> He looked stumped.


He clearly didn't grasp the severity of the situation he was in when he reached out and made that promise.


----------



## Kylep (Feb 14, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> I don't think we can pin that one on him for sure. It's not likely he would have tried to pin it on Tyrion--the one person who cares about Tyrion is Jamie.


I agree that Jamie wouldn't pin it on Tyrion, but have to say that his sister seems to care for him...  So does his father for that matter.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Anubys said:


> Loved Dany's comment of "he was NOT the last dragon".


However, it remains to be seen whether she possesses the power of the glow.











DUDE_NJX said:


> How many people expected Khalesi to start speaking the master's language?


I was totally waiting for that. I fully expect her dragon to burn that guy to a crisp and then return to her and her new army.

I did not see the final scene coming at all. And I really liked how jarring the song at the end felt.

I had forgotten that Simon from Misfits had been cast for Game of Thrones, and for some reason I didn't recognize him last episode. So cool to see him! (Theon's rescuer).


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Littlefinger had a hand in the Stark assasination, too. He was the one who right off said he sold the dagger to Tyrion.

Did Tyrion ever address that directly at his trial?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

When Jamie said that Brienne is of the "Sapphire House of Tarth" was that all B.S.?

According to this she's the sole head of the House of Tarth.
http://gameofthrones.wikia.com/wiki/Brienne_of_Tarth


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

netringer said:


> According to this she's the sole head of the House of Tarth.
> http://gameofthrones.wikia.com/wiki/Brienne_of_Tarth


No, according to that she's the sole HEIR of Tarth.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

The show has never confirmed who ordered the assassination of Bran. There are several suspects, including all three Lannister children, quite possibly Joffrey himself, and possibly Littlefinger since the dagger was his and he is a weasel. Other than that we have no way of knowing.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

netringer said:


> Littlefinger had a hand in the Stark assasination, too. He was the one who right off said he sold the dagger to Tyrion.
> 
> Did Tyrion ever address that directly at his trial?


He lost it to him betting on a joust. That's not really having a hand in an assassination.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> He lost it to him betting on a joust. That's not really having a hand in an assassination.


No, he SAID he lost it to him.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I assumed it was negotiated via r-mail.


I watched the show a second time last night, and now I'm going back on this post. I don't think the Lysa/Littlefinger marriage has already been arranged. Tywin's mentioning it at the Council made it seem like Littlefinger is to go there and convince Lysa to marry him. LittleFinger then reassures Tywin that he and Lysa go a long way back and that she loves him.

Also curious that Lysa didn't make it to her father's funeral.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> Also curious that Lysa didn't make it to her father's funeral.


Curious how? She would have to leave her fortress.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Curious how? She would have to leave her fortress.


I guess I thought the lands between the 2 places were Robb's territory. But upon further reflection, it makes sense that no place is safe unless you're travelling with an army (as Robb is doing).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And remember, her son can't leave the Aerie because he'll be murdered if he does; and she can't leave without him because he hasn't been weaned.

She's made it very clear they're not going anywhere under any circumstances.

(You do know she's insane, right? )


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, I remember that she is insane. I hate when shows make me NOT want to see naked breasts! 

Is Blackfish a crow? he seemed dressed in the all-black. But then again, black and grey seem to be the only colors these people know (and no flowers, damn it!).


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I have to admit that being a non-booker and with the long layoff, I have no idea who some of these people are, like the guy who spent a lot of time with Lady Stark this episode.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I have to admit that being a non-booker and with the long layoff, I have no idea who some of these people are, like the guy who spent a lot of time with Lady Stark this episode.


It was her father's brother. That was Blackfish (I have no idea what his real name is). The boy who kept missing the boat with the flaming arrows is Cat's brother (I'm assuming). I didn't know she had a brother. I assume that brother is now the Lord of House Tully.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Her brother needs to work on his Archery.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

There are too many dark haired, scraggly beard, disheveled clothes wearing white guys on this show. They tend to look alike after a while. Maybe some of them should wear a brightly colored hat or something so I can keep them straight. Or name tags.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Anubys said:


> It was her father's brother. That was Blackfish (I have no idea what his real name is). The boy who kept missing the boat with the flaming arrows is Cat's brother (I'm assuming). I didn't know she had a brother. I assume that brother is now the Lord of House Tully.


There was another woman there that looked like Cat. One more sister?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DUDE_NJX said:


> There was another woman there that looked like Cat. One more sister?


Unless she had a speaking role, I have no idea (have not read the books). The only way I know some names is because I always have CC on for this show!


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

At first I thought it's the crazy sister, but this one wasn't ugly enough.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> There are too many dark haired, scraggly beard, disheveled clothes wearing white guys on this show. They tend to look alike after a while. Maybe some of them should wear a brightly colored hat or something so I can keep them straight. Or name tags.


There's been a few times when I'd read the book and suddenly realize, "That's who that was on the show!"


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> There are too many dark haired, scraggly beard, disheveled clothes wearing white guys on this show. They tend to look alike after a while. Maybe some of them should wear a brightly colored hat or something so I can keep them straight. Or name tags.


This!! Hahaha.

I was coming here today, while I love the show still, I'm at the point where there are SO many characters, I get TOTALLY lost. And very often they introduce characters that you have no idea who they are. I know all the main characters from the first season. After that, I know some of the second season characters. The new ones from this season? Totally gone. I'm completely confused about anything going on north of the wall. I'm sure at some point that is going to be important to the overall story, but for now, I just don't care about any of them.

I guess I missed something (I have to start watching this show when I'm more alert, but the problem is, I don't want to watch with my daughter around), but to me, it looked like they were chopping Jaime in the back, not his hand, but of course the hand makes more sense. I'm confused by his captors, are they loyal to the Starks or to Tywin? I assumed the Starks, until they took the girl to the back to be raped.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Girl?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> This!! Hahaha.
> 
> I was coming here today, while I love the show still, I'm at the point where there are SO many characters, I get TOTALLY lost. And very often they introduce characters that you have no idea who they are. I know all the main characters from the first season. After that, I know some of the second season characters. The new ones from this season? Totally gone. I'm completely confused about anything going on north of the wall. I'm sure at some point that is going to be important to the overall story, but for now, I just don't care about any of them.
> 
> I guess I missed something (I have to start watching this show when I'm more alert, but the problem is, I don't want to watch with my daughter around), but to me, it looked like they were chopping Jaime in the back, not his hand, but of course the hand makes more sense. I'm confused by his captors, are they loyal to the Starks or to Tywin? I assumed the Starks, until they took the girl to the back to be raped.


They are loyal to the Starks and are taking him back to Robb. As the lead guy said, his instructions were to find Jaime. Nothing was said about the girl. So the girl was fair game. Heck, given that she was with him and helped him escape, that gave them double reasons to rape her!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Girl?


well, she is a virgin...


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Anubys said:


> They are loyal to the Starks and are taking him back to Robb. As the lead guy said, his instructions were to find Jaime. Nothing was said about the girl. So the girl was fair game. Heck, given that she was with him and helped him escape, that gave them double reasons to rape her!


I guess if they found what's his name's butt attractive, they'd rape anything.

BTW, isn't Robb going to be pissed they maimed Jamie? I bet he'd prefer to exchange him for his sisters with their limbs still attached.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

It's bad casting if they can't differentiate the characters. I can now safely say "All white people look the same". 

Is there any reason why we don't see more minority actors? Did the author go into details about the characters' skin color and race?


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

We did see a Giant, some White Walkers, dragons, etc. They're the minorities in that world.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

The Blackfish is named Bryndon Tully. He is the uncle to Catelyn and her two siblings, Lysa and Edmure. Edmure was the loser who could not get his arrow on the mark. And yes, Edmure is now head of House Tully. He is also Robb's uncle, but Robb is his king. Hence why Robb got to talk down to him.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dtle said:


> Is there any reason why we don't see more minority actors? Did the author go into details about the characters' skin color and race?


There's racial diversity, but it tends to be by continent (as on Earth, before easy transportation). Black people in the Summer Isles (we've seen a few of them), Middle Easterners and Mongolians in the area Dani's been hanging out, and there's an unknown civilization to the east of there that I assume will turn out to be Asianesque.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

dtle said:


> It's bad casting if they can't differentiate the characters. I can now safely say "All white people look the same".
> 
> Is there any reason why we don't see more minority actors? Did the author go into details about the characters' skin color and race?


Since Westeros is essentially (maybe) Great Britain, it is pretty white. There are certainly other skin colors, but those are seen in other locations (ie, Salador Saan the pirate, or the Dothraki). Just as if you were in Britain in the 1500's, you would need to travel to see other skin colors.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Or what Robb said.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

billypritchard said:


> Or what Robb said.


Why do people keep confusing Robb and me?

He's much better looking than I am, and I would never piss off my ally by spurning his daughter for a nurse.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> ...Cristina said that the boy who has Theon is Ramsay Bolton--do we know that for sure? I pictured him uglier.


The kid who rescued Theon, who the last guy shot called, "you bastard" is the Bolton Bastard?



netringer said:


> When Jamie said that Brienne is of the "Sapphire House of Tarth" was that all B.S.?
> 
> According to this she's the sole head of the House of Tarth.
> http://gameofthrones.wikia.com/wiki/Brienne_of_Tarth


It was B.S. There haven't been Sapphires in Tarth for a while.
http://boingboing.net/2013/04/16/priorities-and-privilege-reign.html#more-224443

To be clear: _Littlefinger said he lost the jeweled dagger to Tyrion_ in a tournament bet? Did Tyrion verify that? How did he explain how the assassin had it?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Any archers here? How plausible is it that archer dude #2 hit the funeral boat on his first try when it was waaaaaaay down river? Is he Green Arrow's great, great, great, great grandfather? Also, was it alarm or somewhat hidden snickering that I saw in the peanut gallery when archer guy #1 kept missing?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

netringer said:


> To be clear: _Littlefinger said he lost the jeweled dagger to Tyrion_ in a tournament bet? Did Tyrion verify that? How did he explain how the assassin had it?


As I recall he didn't deny it was his dagger, but I can't recall his specifically admitting it.

My recollection was that Cat stated that Littlefinger had lost the dagger to him and accused Tyrion of orchestrating the attempted murder of her son with said dagger. Tyrion replied something like "what kind of idiot would give his own known blade to an assassin?"


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Why do people keep confusing Robb and me?
> 
> He's much better looking than I am, and I would never piss off my ally by spurning his daughter for a nurse.


I was implying you were King Robb of the GOT threads!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Unless she had a speaking role, I have no idea (have not read the books). The only way I know some names is because I always have CC on for this show!


Closed captions is a must for me with this show as it was for Spartacus and now with Da Vinci's Demons. So many of the personal and place names are too "foreign" for me to immediately recognize without visual help.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Closed captions is a must for me with this show as it was for Spartacus and now with Da Vinci's Demons. So many of the personal and place names are too "foreign" for me to immediately recognize without visual help.


In Westeros, you would be Cheesestaek.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I guess if they found what's his name's butt attractive, they'd rape anything..


Are you forgetting the guys who tried to rape Brienne?



DUDE_NJX said:


> BTW, isn't Robb going to be pissed they maimed Jamie? I bet he'd prefer to exchange him for his sisters with their limbs still attached.


I don't think Robb's plan is to trade Jaime for his sisters. That was Catelyn's plan and it's why Robb locked her up for disobeying him.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm saying, the same guys found Theon and Brienne attractive for some reason.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Closed captions is a must for me with this show as it was for Spartacus and now with Da Vinci's Demons. So many of the personal and place names are too "foreign" for me to immediately recognize without visual help.


Yep me too. Even with them, I'm still lost half the time 

Speaking of Lost...people used to complain the plots were so convoluted. This make Lost look like everything was straight forward!!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> This!! Hahaha.
> 
> I was coming here today, while I love the show still, I'm at the point where there are SO many characters, I get TOTALLY lost. And very often they introduce characters that you have no idea who they are. I know all the main characters from the first season. After that, I know some of the second season characters. The new ones from this season? Totally gone. I'm completely confused about anything going on north of the wall. I'm sure at some point that is going to be important to the overall story, but for now, I just don't care about any of them.


I intentionally watch it on HBOGO, because the little memory prompts, photos of prior scenes, and maps at the bottom of the screen are invaluable. I'd be lost without them. The other bits, like mini interviews, I generally disregard.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

netringer said:


> The kid who rescued Theon, who the last guy shot called, "you bastard" is the Bolton Bastard?


He said "you little bastard".

I think it means nothing. First, I think "bastard" is like "a-hole" here; it's the first insult that would come to mind for them. Second, that world is probably 75% real bastards anyway! so the chances that it's the one bastard we're looking for are remote.

OTOH, if that specific bastard wanted to get Theon back after he screwed the pooch at Winterfell, what better way to do it?

btw, I noticed that the guy who got to keep harrenhall is the father of the bastard that was sent to free Winterfell. If this guy has a long game, he is certainly getting his pieces in order to make a move!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

danterner said:


> I intentionally watch it on HBOGO, because the little memory prompts, photos of prior scenes, and maps at the bottom of the screen are invaluable. I'd be lost without them. The other bits, like mini interviews, I generally disregard.


If I could get HBOGO on my 46" flatscreen I might do that  Unfortunately, watching on my iPad just isn't a fulfilling experience when that big TV is staring me in the face  Also unfortunately, is that my Roku, which has HBOGO, doesn't have it for DirecTV describers.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think Robb's plan is to trade Jaime for his sisters. That was Catelyn's plan and it's why Robb locked her up for disobeying him.


I agree. In particular Robb had a line like "The Lannisters have my sisters. Have I sued for peace? No."

I think as much as he'd like his sisters back, Jaime has greater strategic value to Robb and he's waiting for the best time to play that card. He's the father of the king and the lover of the kings' mother. He's the favorite son of Tywin Lannister. Lots of people would like him back.

He's also a very dangerous person to be loose in the wild, one of the 'best swordsmen in Westeros'. Well, or at least he was...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> If I could get HBOGO on my 46" flatscreen I might do that  Unfortunately, watching on my iPad just isn't a fulfilling experience when that big TV is staring me in the face  Also unfortunately, is that my Roku, which has HBOGO, doesn't have it for DirecTV describers.


The HBOGO app now has video Airplay. Time to get an Apple TV.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I'm saying, the same guys found Theon and Brienne attractive for some reason.


I doubt attractiveness had anything to do with it. They were going to rape Theon and Brienne as punishment.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> The HBOGO app now has video Airplay. Time to get an Apple TV.


Get an Android stick, a Roku, an Android tablet, or a computer maybe?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I'm saying, the same guys found Theon and Brienne attractive for some reason.


.... You know that the group of men who were going to rape Theon is different from the group of men who were going to rape Brienne, right?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> The HBOGO app now has video Airplay. Time to get an Apple TV.


Already have enough streaming devices in my house, and completely out of HDMI ports hahaha.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

netringer said:


> Get an Android stick, a Roku, an Android tablet, or a computer maybe?


Android stick?

I have all the other devices. Roku being directly hooked to my TV is the best option normally, but, no DirecTV support 

My Android Tablet or iPad could be hooked to the TV I suppose if I wanted to watch bad enough. I have the adapters. Still easier to watch the other methods. Besides, I come here and let you guys clear up the confusion...although....sometimes you guys confuse me more!!


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> .... You know that the group of men who were going to rape Theon is different from the group of men who were going to rape Brienne, right?


No, I don't. Do you?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Android stick?
> 
> I have all the other devices. Roku being directly hooked to my TV is the best option normally, but, no DirecTV support
> 
> My Android Tablet or iPad could be hooked to the TV I suppose if I wanted to watch bad enough. I have the adapters. Still easier to watch the other methods. Besides, I come here and let you guys clear up the confusion...although....sometimes you guys confuse me more!!


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=499412
Certainly more capable than Apple TV.

The choice of HBO GO platform isn't going to fix the problem with DevilTV not wanting you to have any technology from this decade.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> No, I don't. Do you?


My impression is that it's not the same collection of individuals and that the people were captured in different geographic locations.

Whether or not the groups are under the control of the same faction, I don't think that's been revealed to us.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smbaker said:


> My impression is that it's not the same collection of individuals and that the people were captured in different geographic locations.


Yes, and hundreds of miles apart.

Dude is obvious just a racist who thinks that all scruffy white guys in ragged clothes raping people out in the woods look alike.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

DUDE_NJX said:


> No, I don't. Do you?


The show would have made quite clear if those stories were taking place in the same locale. We have zero reason to believe they are connected.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Or what King Robb said.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

DUDE_NJX said:


> There was another woman there that looked like Cat. One more sister?


I noticed that too--weird they would get someone who looked like family to stand there if it wasn't someone we should know. 



Anubys said:


> btw, I noticed that the guy who got to keep harrenhall is the father of the bastard that was sent to free Winterfell. If this guy has a long game, he is certainly getting his pieces in order to make a move!


Roose Bolton is at Harrenhal now, but I don't know that anyone said he could keep it. Of course, getting him out of there might be more trouble than it's worth if Rob wins the war. Who held Harrenhal at the beginning of all this? Was it empty? Everybody seems to be promising it to someone. 



DreadPirateRob said:


> .... You know that the group of men who were going to rape Theon is different from the group of men who were going to rape Brienne, right?


Do we have any idea who the men who were going to rape Theon were?



danterner said:


> I had forgotten that Simon from Misfits had been cast for Game of Thrones, and for some reason I didn't recognize him last episode. So cool to see him! (Theon's rescuer).


Do you happen to know the name of the character he was cast to play?



netringer said:


> When Jamie said that Brienne is of the "Sapphire House of Tarth" was that all B.S.?
> ]


Someone said that Tarth is called the sapphire isle because of the beautiful color of the water or something like that. Quick thinking on Jamie's part. Too bad he couldn't defend himself as well.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

tee hee...now it's Rob and not Robb...Let's ban Rob to clear the confusion!

I think Cat figured she had lost the 2 boys and that made her even more desperate to save the 2 girls. Robb (2 Bs!) figures he won't lose hope for the boys until he knows for sure.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> If I could get HBOGO on my 46" flatscreen I might do that


I can't watch HBOGO on my 46" flat screen either. 

But I can watch it on my 60" flat screen!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

stellie93 said:


> I noticed that too--weird they would get someone who looked like family to stand there if it wasn't someone we should know.
> 
> Roose Bolton is at Harrenhal now, but I don't know that anyone said he could keep it. Of course, getting him out of there might be more trouble than it's worth if Rob wins the war. Who held Harrenhal at the beginning of all this? Was it empty? Everybody seems to be promising it to someone.
> 
> ...


Haven't you read the books?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm very unobservant--I've read all 5 books and all these threads, and I never noticed that it was Robb. Even the first time Rob joked about it here, I didn't get it. This time I did and then promptly forgot when I wrote my post.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

cherry ghost said:


> Haven't you read the books?


Yes. So?


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> Do we have any idea who the men who were going to rape Theon were?


We are fairly certain, but not 100%. They haven't said, but by connecting the dots:

1) Roose Bolton said he was going to send his son to Winterfell.
2) Robb said they could let the other Iron Islanders go, but not Theon
3) Theon was captured by some who put him on a giant X and tortured him.
4) Roose Bolton has an X on his chest plate, and there is a guy hanging upside down from that X

That's probably enough to figure it out, but to add to that,
5) At the end of the previous episode, Jamie identified the men who captured him and Brienne as "the flay men of house Bolton", and they were carrying a flag with an X on it

I think there is enough of a "Bolton = X = torture" connection to be fairly certain the Boltons had Theon.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Kablemodem said:


> I can't watch HBOGO on my 46" flat screen either.
> 
> But I can watch it on my 60" flat screen!


Sucks to be me


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> I'm still confused about the story about Bran and Rickon. I thought that Cat and Rob were told that they were killed and hung on the walls at Winterfell by Theon before it fell. Wasn't that why Cat was so determined to try to get the girls--she was grieving for the boys? So why are they thinking now that they could have escaped when it was burned?


I'm just going from memory here, but I don't believe Robb would have had a way to find out. When Theon attacked, Lewin was able to send out a raven saying. Someone may also have been able to send out a raven letting Robb know about Roderick's beheading. But shortly after that, Theon has all the ravens killed. This took place before orphans were killed. I'm assuming with Winterfell under seige, they didn't just let people wander off, so there would have been no way to get that info to Robb at that point.

Also, even if that news of the burned orphans did make it, who is to say that someone in the other town (where the orphans came from) didn't send word to Robb that Theon was there looking for the Stark boys and took the orphans instead, and Robb can figure it out from there.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> Do we have any idea who the men who were going to rape Theon were?


All we know is that it's the same group who had him captive and was torturing him in the last episode. We don't yet know who they are or who they are loyal to.



stellie93 said:


> Do you happen to know the name of the character he was cast to play?


IMDb just lists him as "Boy" so far. I'm guessing his identity is being kept secret because it will be a plot point when we find out who he is.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DUDE_NJX said:


> No, I don't. Do you?


Of course they're different groups of men. Besides the fact that they were in completely different locations, they looked nothing alike (and one group was much larger in number than the other).



smbaker said:


> My impression is that it's not the same collection of individuals and that the people were captured in different geographic locations.
> 
> Whether or not the groups are under the control of the same faction, I don't think that's been revealed to us.


I didn't get the impression from what he wrote that he was aware that they were different groups of men but that he thought they were possibly under the same faction, but if so, then that is a definite possibility. Although it still doesn't make sense that an entire faction of men (and bannermen) would _as a whole _find both Theon and Brienne "attractive", which is what he was said. After all, even the fact that they were going to rape them doesn't mean they found them attractive - it's just that any woman alone and unarmed is going to get raped in this era. As for Theon, well, we know that whoever is holding him is into sadistic acts, and raping him would be yet another one.

The group that hunted down and tried to rape Theon were most likely either Bolton men or (less likely) Iron Islanders, since those were the only two factions that we know of that were anywhere near Winterfell at the end of S2. We don't know exactly what went down in Winterfell after Theon's men knocked him out at the end of S2, but we do know that Roose Bolton lied to Robb about what happened re the fall of Winterfell - but we also don't know whether Roose did so intentionally, or if he was misled by Ramsay about what actually happened. So at this point, we can surmise that Theon is likely being held by either Bolton men (with or without the knoweledge of Roose Bolton, who is off with Robb) or by some faction of Greyjoy men. Based on what's happened to Theon thus far, it would seem more probable than not that he's being held by another faction of Bolton men (different from the ones who captured Jaime/Brienne).

As for Jaime/Brienne, they were definitely captured by Bolton bannermen.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Today is Oona's Grampa's* birthday!

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2772105/bio










*Charlie Chaplin.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

LordKronos said:


> 5) At the end of the previous episode, Jamie identified the men who captured him and Brienne as "the flay men of house Bolton", and they were carrying a flag with an X on it


I believe that's the "Flayed Man" aka the sigil of Roose Bolton and his keep, The Dreadfort.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

stellie93 said:


> Yes. So?





Spoiler



Because your question about Bran and Rickon happened in the books but not on the show.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

cherry ghost said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Because your question about Bran and Rickon happened in the books but not on the show.





Spoiler



Oh, sorry. I wondered about that, but then I thought I remembered Cat talking about them being gone and how much she hated Theon.... I must be confusing the 2.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> If I could get HBOGO on my 46" flatscreen I might do that  Unfortunately, watching on my iPad just isn't a fulfilling experience when that big TV is staring me in the face  Also unfortunately, is that my Roku, which has HBOGO, doesn't have it for DirecTV describers.


Hold the iPad right up to your nose, and it will seem just as big as your 46" viewed from a distance: 

Or (half-serious here) play it on your iPad with the volume off while you simultaneously watch it on your TV.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

I have Comcast and can't use my Roku to play HBOGO either.

I can stream it through my son's XBox.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

stark said:


> I have Comcast and can't use my Roku to play HBOGO either.
> 
> I can stream it through my son's XBox.


HBO Go works fine on Android, web, and Roku with my UVerse account.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

Comcast specifically blocks HBOGO on Roku. The Roku would work fine if I had a different cable provider.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

I also vote for the Xbox. Works great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

danterner said:


> I intentionally watch it on HBOGO, because the little memory prompts, photos of prior scenes, and maps at the bottom of the screen are invaluable. I'd be lost without them. The other bits, like mini interviews, I generally disregard.


I recall there being some mention of additional tidbits, etc way back when - and then I promptly forgot all about it!! 
Great info, Dan! And now y'all say that airplay works, too? So excited!

I'm going to give it a go on my re-watch or during next week's ep.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

stark said:


> Comcast specifically blocks HBOGO on Roku. The Roku would work fine if I had a different cable provider.


Sheesh. So Comcast has another aversion besides never letting you NOT see unsubscribed channels?

They can't abide you using watching else on your television, as with Hulu.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

At least you guys can get HBOGo. My podunk cable company doesn't have it.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Any archers here? How plausible is it that archer dude #2 hit the funeral boat on his first try when it was waaaaaaay down river? Is he Green Arrow's great, great, great, great grandfather? Also, was it alarm or somewhat hidden snickering that I saw in the peanut gallery when archer guy #1 kept missing?


When that scene started, I thought to myself, "wow, that's some pressure."

There was deinifitely snickering by the peanut gallery.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> At least you guys can get HBOGo. My podunk cable company doesn't have it.


Are you talking about HBO On Demand? HBOGo is an app you download in your computer or phone or tablet, not something provided by a cable co.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Are you talking about HBO On Demand? HBOGo is an app you download in your computer or phone or tablet, not something provided by a cable co.


Your cable company, through which you subscribe to HBO, has to support HBOGo in order to be able to log into it.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Are you talking about HBO On Demand? HBOGo is an app you download in your computer or phone or tablet, not something provided by a cable co.


I don't think I can get HBO On Demand either, but I was specifically talking about HBOGo.



audioscience said:


> Your cable company, through which you subscribe to HBO, has to support HBOGo in order to be able to log into it.


This. I've called my cable company a couple of times asking about it and they say they don't offer it and there are currently no pending plans to offer it. :down:

I wonder what the reasoning is for certain cable companies to not offer something like this? People that do receive it, get it free with their HBO service but I wonder if somehow it costs the cable company more to offer it?


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> I don't think I can get HBO On Demand either, but I was specifically talking about HBOGo.
> 
> This. I've called my cable company a couple of times asking about it and they say they don't offer it and there are currently no pending plans to offer it. :down:
> 
> I wonder what the reasoning is for certain cable companies to not offer something like this? People that do receive it, get it free with their HBO service but I wonder if somehow it costs the cable company more to offer it?


I suspect that HBO (and Showtime, Cinemax, etc) doesn't actually know who subscribes to their channels. You order from your cable company, you pay your cable company, etc and the list of subscribers probably never makes it back to them. So in order for them to know you are a subscriber, your cable company would have to integrate into their system so they can verify your subscription status. Not all cable companies have bothered to integrate their systems with HBO, thus those customers can't use HBOGo


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

What was Arya referring to when she made a point of going up to Clegane and asking him whether he remembered the last time he was at that spot?

It seems pretty apparent that after Dany gets her army of 8000, she's going to lay waste to the whole slave civilization - she's repeatedly expressed her disgust with them and she knows the head guy is a jerk, so I don't think she'll have any qualms about that. But I am worried that the dragon she gave up for the 8000 is somehow going to get caught up in the crossfire (at least in part because they made such a point of her two advisors being against agreeing to give up the dragon), and she'll end up with only 2 dragons at her disposal going forward anyway.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Bananfish said:


> What was Arya referring to when she made a point of going up to Clegane and asking him whether he remembered the last time he was at that spot?


Not sure, but I think that was the place where he killed the butcher's boy back when the Starks were making their journey to King's Landing.


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

netringer said:


> Littlefinger had a hand in the Stark assasination, too. He was the one who right off said he sold the dagger to Tyrion.
> 
> Did Tyrion ever address that directly at his trial?


Tyrion did say "What kind of an idiot gives an assassin his own blade" or words to that effect during his trial. That, to me, acknowledges his ownership of the knife.

Even if Littlefinger marries Lysa, her son Robyn(sp) is still master of the Vale I would think. I don't see how Littlefinger would leapfrog Robyn's claims.


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

heySkippy said:


> Not sure, but I think that was the place where he killed the butcher's boy back when the Starks were making their journey to King's Landing.


Exactly right


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Hmmm ... I barely remember the butcher's boy. No, I take that back - I don't remember the butcher's boy at all.

Before I forget, I loved Ser Bronn referring to Lord Baelish as "twatbeard." What a perfect description of his scraggly triangular growth. I bet that's not in the book, but that somebody (maybe the guy who plays Bronn or even the guy who plays Baelish himsel) came up with it.


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

Steveknj said:


> Already have enough streaming devices in my house, and completely out of HDMI ports hahaha.


They make HDMI hubs for that very reason


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

Bananfish said:


> Hmmm ... I barely remember the butcher's boy. No, I take that back - I don't remember the butcher's boy at all.
> 
> Before I forget, I loved Ser Bronn referring to Lord Baelish as "twatbeard." What a perfect description of his scraggly triangular growth. I bet that's not in the book, but that somebody (maybe the guy who plays Bronn or even the guy who plays Baelish himsel) came up with it.


The Butcher's boy was wooden swordfighting with Arya at Arya's request down by the river. Joffrey tried to kill him, Arya disarmed Joffrey and one of the direwolves bit Joffrey. The Butcher's boy ran away and later that night was shown laid over the saddle dead on a horse that the Hound was leading back into town. The Hound made some kind of quip that he wasn't much of an opponent.


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

Favorite new character is the Queen of Thorns, Lady Olenna. She looks like she's going to be a hoot and she'll be good at directing Margery. Diana Rigg's delivery of her lines is wonderfully acidic.

Tryion is still my favorite and dragging the chair to the end of the table just cracked me up..


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

grey ghost said:


> The Butcher's boy was swordfighting with Arya at Arya's request down by the river. Joffrey tried to kill him, Arya disarmed Joffrey and one of the direwolves bit Joffrey. The Butcher's boy ran away and later that night was shown laid over the saddle dead on a horse that the Hound was leading back into town. The Hound made some kind of quip that he wasn't much of an opponent.


Oh, THAT butcher's boy. Thanks for the memory refresher.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

grey ghost said:


> Favorite new character is the Queen of Thorns, Lady Olenna. She looks like she's going to be a hoot and she'll be good at directing Margery. Diana Rigg's delivery of her lines is wonderfully acidic.
> 
> Tryion is still my favorite and dragging the chair to the end of the table just cracked me up..


Yes, and just when you thought he was done, he dragged it some....more...


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

grey ghost said:


> Favorite new character is the Queen of Thorns, Lady Olenna. She looks like she's going to be a hoot and she'll be good at directing Margery. Diana Rigg's delivery of her lines is wonderfully acidic.


She seems to be every bit the equivalent of the dowager-countess from Downton Abbey. I half expect to see Maggie Smith when I hear her deliver her lines.

The casting on this show is nothing less than perfection.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

grey ghost said:


> Even if Littlefinger marries Lysa, her son Robyn(sp) is still master of the Vale I would think. I don't see how Littlefinger would leapfrog Robyn's claims.


After the marrage Littlefinger _could_ always secretly help Robyn fly


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

Bananfish said:


> She seems to be every bit the equivalent of the dowager-countess from Downton Abbey. I half expect to see Maggie Smith when I hear her deliver her lines.
> 
> The casting on this show is nothing less than perfection.


You got me, I love Maggie Smith and am a fool for Downton Abbey.

The only casting I'm not feeling is Mance Rayder. Ciaran Hinds is doing nothing for me and I'm really sad about that.


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

Jonathan_S said:


> After the marrage Littlefinger _could_ always secretly help Robyn fly


Question: Was the Vale property of Lord Arryn or the property of the Tully's?? I'm guessing that Riverrun is now the property of Edmure. Where is the property of Cat's uncle Brynden?


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

grey ghost said:


> Question: Was the Vale property of Lord Arryn or the property of the Tully's?? I'm guessing that Riverrun is now the property of Edmure. Where is the property of Cat's uncle Brynden?


The Vale is its own "kingdom" just like the Riverlands are.

The Blackfish has no lands but the Riverlands. He is related to the lord of the Riverlands, his nephew, Edmure Tully.

Lysa Arryn was married to the Lord of the Vale, Jon Arryn. Her son is Lord of the Vale but is too young to rule without assistance, so Lysa rules as a lord regent. She can be married and whoever she marries would become the lord regent. So if she marries Littlefinger he would essentially be Lord of the Vale until Lysa's son becomes of an age to rule himself.

So the question is, what will Littlefinger do with the little brat when he gets to the Vale?


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

So the Vale was the property of Lord Arryn....Thanks


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

grey ghost said:


> So the Vale was the property of Lord Arryn....Thanks


A fun design fact. Jon Arryn was Lord of the Vale. The castle in the mountain there (the one with the hole in the floor) is called the Eyrie. Arryn's sigil is a bird.

Since Jon Arryn died, Ned Stark came to town to be Hand of the King, then Tyrion, but neither got around to redecorating, and the bedroom was still decorated with birds all over the walls. Cool touch.

I bet Tywin has got Lions now.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> ...So the question is, what will Littlefinger do with the little brat when he gets to the Vale?


We'll see the little man FLY!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I should think Littlefinger would want to do everything he could to protect the boy.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

If the boy dies before coming of age, the Lord of the Vale title would pass on to whoever is next in line of succession to the boy. Depending on the specific rules of succession of the Vale, that could mean a cousin or uncle or perhaps Lysa Arryn, but it would not be Littlefinger (that would be an outlandish rule of succession indeed).

So I'm not sure it would do him any good to have the kid offed right away. BUT, look out kid once ol' Twatbeard has had some time to get acclimated and has infiltrated the centers of power in the Vale such that he's able to usurp the title upon the boy's death. (Let's not forget that Lord Baelish is very familiar with the machinations and logistics of usurpation - he puppeteered Joffrey's win over good old Ned Stark.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Littlefinger's best long-term strategy would be knocking up Lysa with a son (or several), and then when he was sure the kid would survive, arranging an "accident" for Robin.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Littlefinger's best long-term strategy would be knocking up Lysa with a son (or several), and then when he was sure the kid would survive, arranging an "accident" for Robin.


Yeah, and then he can keep knocking off his own oldest son (making sure he has at least one surviving) before he can come of age. Not sure even Littlefinger is that depraved.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bananfish said:


> Yeah, and then he can keep knocking off his own oldest son (making sure he has at least one surviving) before he can come of age. Not sure even Littlefinger is that depraved.


Nah, in this world "long-term strategy" means making sure it's YOUR descendents who get the wealth and power, and not somebody else's.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Why are we worrying about how Baelish will conspire to control the Vale? Joffrey already gave him Harrenhal, so if he's so worried about lands and titles, he's already got that area, and then he'll be acting lord of the Vale until Robyn is of age, so between those two he should be pretty happy. I'm guessing he'll be siphoning off money from the Vale's accounts to rebuild Harrenhal, so that when he loses his power in the Vale, he'll have something worth reigning over.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Why are we worrying about how Baelish will conspire to control the Vale? Joffrey already gave him Harrenhal, so if he's so worried about lands and titles, he's already got that area, and then he'll be acting lord of the Vale until Robyn is of age, so between those two he should be pretty happy. I'm guessing he'll be siphoning off money from the Vale's accounts to rebuild Harrenhal, so that when he loses his power in the Vale, he'll have something worth reigning over.


Part of the point of this show is that those with power are never really satisfied to be "pretty happy" about the size of their empire. More, more, more.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Why are we worrying about how Baelish will conspire to control the Vale? Joffrey already gave him Harrenhal, so if he's so worried about lands and titles, he's already got that area, and then he'll be acting lord of the Vale until Robyn is of age, so between those two he should be pretty happy. I'm guessing he'll be siphoning off money from the Vale's accounts to rebuild Harrenhal, so that when he loses his power in the Vale, he'll have something worth reigning over.


Harrenhal is an ancient ruin; the land surrounding, a pillaged wasteland. The title "Lord of Harrenhal" is purely symbolic. There's nothing there to lord over.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Martin Tupper said:


> Harrenhal is an ancient ruin; the land surrounding, a pillaged wasteland. The title "Lord of Harrenhal" is purely symbolic. There's nothing there to lord over.


Yeah, it's mainly a way of technically making somebody a "lord" who otherwise wouldn't be.

The Vale is a much better deal.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bananfish said:


> Part of the point of this show is that those with power are never really satisfied to be "pretty happy" about the size of their empire. More, more, more.


Or life. Not this show!!

To quote that poet, Bruce Springsteen:

Poor man wanna be rich
Rich man wanna be king
And a king ain't satisfied until he rules everything


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Someone please start a thread for this week's episode so I can find out what the heck happened?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Kablemodem said:


> Someone please start a thread for this week's episode so I can find out what the heck happened?


Here you go:



Spoiler



http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503567


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I know someone did this for the first two episode's, but here is this episodes "What if GoT had a facebook page.



Spoiler















The rest can be found here:

http://www.happyplace.com/23181/game-of-thrones-facebook-recap-season-3-episode-3


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Shaunnick said:


> I know someone did this for the first two episode's, but here is this episodes "What if GoT had a facebook page.
> 
> * SPOILER *
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. Hilarious that they have the picture of Gilly's baby boy being removed for being child pornography.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

"Worst manicure ever" LOL


----------



## shawnhouston (Apr 18, 2013)

haha! I also saw that "like a boss" thing, it was sooooo funnny ,and cool too!


----------

